# Q. What Are The Characteristics Of The Sikh Religion?



## spnadmin (Jun 17, 2004)

*What are the characteristics of the Sikh religion?*

What are the characteristics of the Sikh religion?


----------



## Kandola (Aug 21, 2004)

the characteristics are...

1. you follow guru ji's hukam 100%

thats all


----------

